# Long Term Care, LTAC



## Gemini18 (May 10, 2010)

Can someone please help me with coding Long Term Care/LTAC?

What E/M codes should be used, POS, etc.  I am being told to use the Nursing Facility Services codes and I'm also being told to use the Inpatient Hospital Codes.

Thanks


----------



## randiroyder (May 11, 2010)

My doctors see patients in a Continue Care Hospital. The patients are there from 15 day and more. If this is your case, where the long term care is in associated with the regular hospital then you would use inpatient codes.  Nursing home codes would be only if the doctor went to the nursing home to see the patient.

I hope this helps,


----------



## Gemini18 (May 11, 2010)

randi haight said:


> My doctors see patients in a Continue Care Hospital. The patients are there from 15 day and more. If this is your case, where the long term care is in associated with the regular hospital then you would use inpatient codes.  Nursing home codes would be only if the doctor went to the nursing home to see the patient.
> 
> I hope this helps,



Thanks Randi -

So, I would use 99221-99223 for LTC, LTAC if the patient was seen in the hospital.  

I would use 99304, if they were seen in the Nursing Home, correct?


----------



## randiroyder (May 12, 2010)

Yes, that is correct.


----------

